# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Jeux d'icones Excel 2007

## saucekorn69

Bonjour à tous !

Je souhaiterai, sous excel 2007, pouvoir utiliser la fonctionnalité "mise en forme conditionnelle" avec comme style "jeux d'icones", toutefois je souhaiterai que ceci fonctionne avec des strings (Texte) et non des valeurs numériques.

Ex: 
Oui -> icône Vert
Non -> icône rouge
Pas de texte -> icône jaune

Est-ce que ceci est possible ?

Nicolas.

----------

